# Home Office



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Love working for Honeywell


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bduerler said:


> Love working for Honeywell


Nice hideout:thumbup:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I want a fire alarm license!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Nice hideout:thumbup:


Thanks  I'm a remote worker so I'm here everyday. The test board, panel, and network annunciator is where I test programs before bringing it to the field. They are sending me a new printer and dell monitor. The monitor on the right and that current printer are my "mobile" computer accessories. Lol

My home office is in Houston Texas, however, I am part of the new Global Fire and Gas COE and we just had the Global Security COE merge with us so all of my security training will be put to the test as well. 


five.five-six said:


> I want a fire alarm license!


It has gotten me further than I have ever thought. I also just passed my NICET's Fire Protection level 3 and Special Systems and hazards Level 2 and all the levels before them of course.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ooh nice.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is that a Notifier 320 panel I see I the background. My favorite FA panels.....the Notifier equipment works so well and is so user friendly.:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Is that a Notifier 320 panel I see I the background. My favorite FA panels.....the Notifier equipment works so well and is so user friendly.:thumbsup:


Well no its the Honeywell XLS 140. Also know as the NFS2 640 Notifier. Just different door and communication protocol


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

bduerler said:


> Well no its the Honeywell XLS 140. Also know as the NFS2 640 Notifier. Just different door and communication protocol


OK..........I have used the 640 as well. I have yet to program it however, just did some service work on it. Awesome panels. I love Honeywell's Notifier line of equipment and its the only FA system I sell and install.:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> OK..........I have used the 640 as well. I have yet to program it however, just did some service work on it. Awesome panels. I love Honeywell's Notifier line of equipment and its the only FA system I sell and install.:thumbsup:


They program the same. Both by hand and on verifire tools.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bduerler said:


> Thanks  I'm a remote worker so I'm here everyday. The test board, panel, and network annunciator is where I test programs before bringing it to the field. They are sending me a new printer and dell monitor. The monitor on the right and that current printer are my "mobile" computer accessories. Lol
> 
> My home office is in Houston Texas, however, I am part of the new Global Fire and Gas COE and we just had the Global Security COE merge with us so all of my security training will be put to the test as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great gig, don't get fired...:laughing::jester:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Sounds like a great gig, don't get fired...:laughing::jester:


Lol I'm pretty good. I hope  I'm one of 2 industrial fire and gas Technicians for honeywell in the world. We are currently expanding and adding industrial security to our scope


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> OK..........I have used the 640 as well. I have yet to program it however, just did some service work on it. Awesome panels. I love Honeywell's Notifier line of equipment and its the only FA system I sell and install.:thumbsup:


I worked for a Notifier dealer for 8 years. Great panels. Best on the market.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I am currently looking to test on NICET 3 fire alarm, can I get some info out of you on what to study? Currently certified at NICET 2


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

halfamp said:


> I am currently looking to test on NICET 3 fire alarm, can I get some info out of you on what to study? Currently certified at NICET 2


IBC 2012 ummm I had a lot of questions on 101. All design related and they were not easy. Let me find the link of the webniar I took that helped point me in the right direction. The only issue with me telling you what questions to look for is that they draw from a large bank of questions. Read your code books. They are on NFPA 70 2011, NFPA 72 2013, NFPA 101 2012 and IBC 2012. Just do a general read over on all of them. That's really how I did it.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I am not looking for a hand out. I've looked over the "content outline overview" on the nicet website and feel comfortable with most of the points listed, but am not so much familiar with NFPA 101 or IBC. Others I have talked to who have certified at Nicet 3 or 4 have done so years ago in work element format and not the standard new computer based model so their input is limited in value. In my understanding, sometimes the IBC applies, sometimes NFPA 101 applies. Does the test make you determine which, or give that much to you and then you need to meet requirements based on what type of system that particular code calls for, then modified by specific occupancy type?

The link would help too. Thanks for your input


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

halfamp said:


> I am not looking for a hand out. I've looked over the "content outline overview" on the nicet website and feel comfortable with most of the points listed, but am not so much familiar with NFPA 101 or IBC. Others I have talked to who have certified at Nicet 3 or 4 have done so years ago in work element format and not the standard new computer based model so their input is limited in value. In my understanding, sometimes the IBC applies, sometimes NFPA 101 applies. Does the test make you determine which, or give that much to you and then you need to meet requirements based on what type of system that particular code calls for, then modified by specific occupancy type?
> 
> The link would help too. Thanks for your input


http://www.nationaltrainingcenter.net/instructor-led-training/courses-list/5794.xml

There is the link. If your solid on NFPA codes your going to do fine. There is a lot of going to find answers that you will have to look up in the books but none in my test that made you reference 101 to IBC.


----------

